# R4 SDHC kernel 1.26



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2009)

*R4 SDHC kernel 1.26*
Fixes ROM compatibility with #3369



An updated kernel for the R4 SDHC has been released. This release fixes compatibility with #3369 - 'Mario & Luigi RPG 3'. Download below.



			
				R4 Team said:
			
		

> Instructions: R4 v1.26 kernel
> 
> 1.Fixed some problems with the 3369 - Mario & Luigi RPG 3.
> 
> Use: Open the "game menu"——Run "DS_PATCH.NDS"——To enter the "PATCH game menu" ——Run "3369 - Mario & Luigi RPG 3".








 Download





 Discuss


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 29, 2009)

sorry but thats the wrong cart it should be this


----------



## Megaman0 (Aug 29, 2009)

Doesn't work for me...I just copy it over all the content and when I start the cart it gets stuck on loading...The previous version 1.25 works fine.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well either way its a bit of a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 update...

Why do people even buy these clones, it wouldn't hurt to do some research about it prior to purchase.


----------



## tulio150 (Aug 29, 2009)

what this ds_patch.nds does?


----------



## niu (Aug 30, 2009)

DS_PATCH.NDS = www.r4li.com 1.23 kernel.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm, they're a tad late IMO...













WTF so slow! A fix for rom no. 3369 when we're already at 4100+


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, after 8 months finally a new update.
The only improvement is just that it has moonshell 2.0.

EDIT:

What is this? My games lock up every 10 minutes or so!!!
Well back to 1.25 for me!


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 3, 2009)

hey , im currently using YSMENU  , are these new r4 kernel's better than YSMENU or what ?


----------



## Twytch (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm having problems with my updates im using R4 Firmware 1.18 tried to update to 1.25 and 1.26 and i just get stuck on the loading screen. What do i do to fix this???


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

Twytch said:
			
		

> I'm having problems with my updates im using R4 Firmware 1.18 tried to update to 1.25 and 1.26 and i just get stuck on the loading screen. What do i do to fix this???



This isn't for the original R4.


----------



## sonicfanboy (Sep 19, 2009)

i have r4 iii and it gets stuck on loading screen any help


----------



## RedeemedNick (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys im a little confused here....I have an R4 SHDC and i didnt realize it was a clone up until a month or so ago....Well i have been using firmware 1.18 from the official R4 site...I now know that I have a clone so I have tried multiple attempts to switch over to firmware 1.26..then 1.22 and 1.25 and all of them hang at the black loading screen before the R4 menu. I even used the panasonic SD formatter software. Any useful information somebody could throw my way?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

sonicfanboy said:
			
		

> i have r4 iii and it gets stuck on loading screen any help



This isn't for the R4 III either, it's for the R4 SDHC.


----------



## Etibs (Sep 20, 2009)

RedeemedNick said:
			
		

> Hey guys im a little confused here....I have an R4 SHDC and i didnt realize it was a clone up until a month or so ago....Well i have been using firmware 1.18 from the official R4 site...I now know that I have a clone so I have tried multiple attempts to switch over to firmware 1.26..then 1.22 and 1.25 and all of them hang at the black loading screen before the R4 menu. I even used the panasonic SD formatter software. Any useful information somebody could throw my way?



I hope this not get me introuble it not link to rom just to a site that your firm ware might be on. works with my sons r4 sdhc so give try they only at 1.24 though
http://www.r4new.com/download-en.htm


----------



## RedeemedNick (Sep 20, 2009)

sweet thanks ill give that a shot


----------



## sonicfanboy (Sep 23, 2009)

is there anything higher than 1.18 for r4 111


----------



## Blair230 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can try either YSMenu or go to r4li.com.  The 1.23 firmware works for the original r4...it might work for iii


----------



## sonicfanboy (Sep 26, 2009)

thank will try and post back


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 30, 2009)

is it possible to put monthly backrounds to it?
(r4 sdhc firmware off couse)

too bad ys doesn't work for my sdhc r4 :'(


----------



## David2110 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have the R4 SDHC Upgrade revolution card, if what ive been reading is true its a clone of DSTT (i think)

I have the FW ver.1.12b on mine, is this the right one to have coz thats whats on the official website.

Im also having problems with a couple of games as well that dont seem to work (Wheres Waldo)

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Risendevil (Mar 14, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Risendevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone said that R4i 1.24 works.

Can anyone confirm this? I don't want to play half way than it locks up again. =[


----------

